# I'm gonna cut the cheese......



## dirt guy (Feb 22, 2010)

...tomorrow!  Stonebriar handed off some of his product from his last smoking session to me today.  I'll let you all know what I think of it after the taste test tomorrow afternoon.

*http://tinyurl.com/wintercheesesmoke*

I'm sure I will enjoy it!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Feb 22, 2010)

hey, DG - that should be some great stuff! enjoy!


----------



## pepeskitty (Feb 22, 2010)

Well I for one appreciate the heads up before cutting the cheese.  That is very thoughtful of you.  LOL


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, the verdict is in. Both the sharp cheddar and pepperjack were wonderful. I used both in a ham & cheese omelette for lunch today. There was a more distinct "smokey taste" than you get with store-bought products. The "crumbs" that wouldn't fit in the omelette pan were tasty as well.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Even my wife said it was delicious!

This afternoon, we'll be doing more taste tests on crackers. I don't forsee any negative results. 

*MANY THANKS, STONEBRIAR!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 22, 2010)

Glad it was good, where is our samples...


----------



## hounds51 (Feb 22, 2010)

Usally the sharper cheeses will take the smoke better than what I call the shiney cheese. It's more pourious to take in the smoke.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 22, 2010)

Now I have heard alot of folks here smoking cheeses and I think it sounds really good and I have to try some I have the set up.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Feb 22, 2010)

another good way to use the cheese is to shred for tacos, pizza etc. depending on the type of cheese. smoked swiss in a traditional fondue has got to be good!


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 22, 2010)

It's making me want to get a propane or electric smoker to do some cheese on.  My smokers are too big to be very successful with cheese.  

It's either buy a new one or build a smoker for Stonebriar and keep him in my debt for eternity.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Feb 22, 2010)

DG - a good way to do it is to scout the garage sales for a big chief or little chief smoker. these work great for smoking cheese as well as sausages, jerky etc. they are not meant for barbecue, but are just right for cool and cold smoking.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 23, 2010)

Just use a clean cardboard box and a sawdust burner like this one made from a mesh strainer bought at your local kitchen supply center.



It makes some fine TBS 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SOB


----------



## hounds51 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes those strainers really do a nice cold smoke. I used them on some jerky that I had dried on top of my home coal stove. Then I took outside and put into the smokehouse and cold smoked via strainer method. Must say it did a nice smoke on the jerky. Only problem is fuel, getting sawdust is a little more expensive than the bigger chunks that I use in my smoke guns.


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 23, 2010)

Dirt Guy - Thank you for the kudos on the recent 12.5 pound cheese smoke. It really did turn out well. If only possible, I would allow all those on SMF to enjoy with us. Thanks again...


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2010)

*Anybody want some sawdust?*
Do you have a chop-saw?
If you do, just get whatever wood you want to use. First empty the dust collector bag on your chop-saw, so no other wood dust is in it. Then slice your wood into small chips for smoking. Then empty the collector bag into a container. There's your sawdust. Each cut you make is producing an amount of dust equal to the thickness of your blade. Every time I cut up a gallon of chips, I end up with a half gallon of sawdust.


Bearcarver


----------

